# Channel Cat-Ching Today!



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Fished a feeder creek on the Tusc River today for a couple hours with my girlfriend, We ended up landing 6 channels (4 for me, 2 for Billee) and 7 suckers...And each lost 1 fish...


----------



## lucky1 (Jun 6, 2007)

Nice fish CH. What was the water level like compared to normal? And what were they caught on if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

The river has risen a couple feet in the last couple days we were about 80-100 yrds up a feeder creek, it was high and muddy as well...3 channels came on fresh cut shad and 3 came on crawlers, all suckers were on crawlers...We were fishing right between 2 log piles...


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

congrats on the fish


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Thanks Jeff, Too bad I never catch fish like that when there is money on the line! lol


----------



## hunted (Dec 10, 2006)

congrats on the fish


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Tried for channels again this afternoon for a couple hours...Caught one small one and had one get off right at the bank that was a couple pounds, also landed one sucker...


----------



## Predator225 (May 14, 2005)

Did ya save the suckers to use as cutbait, Chuck?? Might be my second pick next to cut shad as far as cutbait goes!


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Nah didnt keep any of them, I got plenty of shad, and if I need it I can get plenty of gills to cut up, I know suckers are a good cutbait I have caught alot of fish on cut sucker includeing a 38.5in Pike out of the Killbuck Creek...


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Went out for channels again today from about 330-515 right off the bat Billee caught a small 16in channel, then I caught a nice bowfin probably 3.5lbs...That was it for the nite...


----------

